# King Clownfish



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello everyone
I have a 55 gallon aquarium with 2 clown fish, a french angel, and a neon goby. I have been trying to put in more fish but the clowns just keep tearing them apart. They are very territorial because the only time they are not attacking the new fish is when I am feeding them or the new fish is hiding in the very far back corner of the tank. I am trying to figure out if there is a way to stop them from killing the other fish without hurting them.:biggerfish:


----------



## nick hyzer (Dec 20, 2010)

what might do the trick, as with damsels. is to change up the decoration/ move it around. then put the new fish in there. that should be enough to keep the peace. if you change there territory up then they wont have time to establish a new one before you put the fish in


----------



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

nick hyzer said:


> what might do the trick, as with damsels. is to change up the decoration/ move it around. then put the new fish in there. that should be enough to keep the peace. if you change there territory up then they wont have time to establish a new one before you put the fish in


Thanks, I will give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## nick hyzer (Dec 20, 2010)

Keep me posted


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

nick hyzer said:


> what might do the trick, as with damsels. is to change up the decoration/ move it around. then put the new fish in there. that should be enough to keep the peace. if you change there territory up then they wont have time to establish a new one before you put the fish in


+1. They have their "territory" and if there is an intruder they attempt to scare him off. Hopefully that should do the trick, if not, may have to bring 'em back


----------



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

After I moved the decorations around and put the new fish in the clownfish didn't seem to care, but after a few days the clownfish started getting aggressive towards it so I had to take it out.


----------



## SaltWatKid-55 (Jan 5, 2011)

Maby u should give fish to a kid named ZaKe and put in 489965723 crabs


----------



## ukclown666 (Jan 22, 2011)

what kind of clown fish are they how old are they a pair


----------



## Bio-kid 29 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, they "were" 2 Percula clownfish that had been together for almost 7 years, until yesterday when one of them died. Now the one that is still alive has calmed down and doesn't do much.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

csingh07 said:


> +1. They have their "territory" and if there is an intruder they attempt to scare him off. Hopefully that should do the trick, if not, may have to bring 'em back


Awesome advise then!


----------

